# Perdiguero De Burgos "Dog"



## Quetzal (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this breed? I know its a longshot. I am interested in learning more. I am a member of the Forum for the breed. But would like some outside input. 
Thank You


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Quetzal said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this breed? I know its a longshot. I am interested in learning more. I am a member of the Forum for the breed. But would like some outside input.
> Thank You


now I see a picture of the breed, know what you're talking about. they are friendly but hyper active hard to control... and have the attention span of a goldfish with altzhiemers, but good gun dogs. they need lots of excerise.the half dozen I know all seem to be susectible to skin ailments,but that might be a diet problem


----------

